# The New Backyard DIY Photography Blind, Pond and Waterfall



## HikinMike (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been building my new backyard blind, pond & waterfall for a few weeks and I finally have it "done". It will never be finished as I'm adding and removing features, but I thought I'd post a picture or two and you can read about the whole set up in my blog: The New Backyard DIY Photography Blind, Pond and Waterfall.







*Lincoln's Sparrow*


----------



## JAFO28 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice set up Mike. I thought the old Christmas tree with the holes drilled in it is a great idea. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## EricD (Feb 15, 2010)

A nature studio....Nice job on the setup and photos!


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 16, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> Nice set up Mike. I thought the old Christmas tree with the holes drilled in it is a great idea. Thanks for the idea.



Glad to help!


Thanks Eric.


----------



## jtee (Feb 17, 2010)

I like it .... Great idea and getting the natural look very clever. Great Job !!!!


----------

